# 3-point hitch problems



## fussellguy5 (Sep 15, 2008)

i have a john deere 5303, the arms on the 3 point hitch are stuck all the way up, does any one have any idea how i can fix this without it costing me a fortune, thanks


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

This is the whole manual...
http://manuals.deere.com/omview/OMRE268160_19/?tM=FR

This is the section you want to check...
http://manuals.deere.com/omview/OMRE268160_19/NR25796_00002F8_19_08NOV06_1.htm

Adjusting Rockshaft Rate-of-Drop/ Implement lock
CAUTION: Excessive rate-of-drop may cause damage or injury. Fully lowering implement should require at least two seconds. 

Rockshaft drops faster when a heavy implement is attached. Adjust rate-of-drop knob so that it is slow enough to be safe and prevent implement damage. 

Turn rockshaft rate-of-drop knob (A), located under the seat, clockwise to slow rockshaft drop. 

Turn knob counterclockwise to increase rate-of-drop. 

Rate-of-drop knob is also called implement lock. When knob is fully screw in, implement will not lower down even if position control lever is fully down. Use implement lock while transporting implement.


----------



## fussellguy5 (Sep 15, 2008)

*3 point hitch problems*

i have tried the valve under the seat, nothing happened. the tractor dont have but 41 hrs on it, but out of warranty, the arms are stuck, i have tried putting weight on it, but nothing.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

I assume you checked your fluid levels...


----------



## fussellguy5 (Sep 15, 2008)

oh yea, i thought about taking the filter off to check it, but the bucket works fine, so i dont think its really that, someone told me that the piston inside is stuck, but i didnt know what he was talking about because i dont know alot about that end of the tractor,


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fussellguy5 _
> *oh yea, i thought about taking the filter off to check it, but the bucket works fine, so i dont think its really that, someone told me that the piston inside is stuck, but i didnt know what he was talking about because i dont know alot about that end of the tractor, *


Unless you are going to personally repair the 3pt system...time to call the dealer...


----------



## fussellguy5 (Sep 15, 2008)

thats what i was hoping, but i know nothing about it, if i could se what the inside of one works i might could fix it. its got a rod that starts under the right side of the arm and goes to the center link of the three point hitch, i dont know what it does, looks like it rotates the center hitch, but i never seen it move, any idea what it is


----------

